# Gas Smell



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

'97 Altima. When vent is set to get air from outside get smell of gas when engine is running. Looked and found that rubber boot cap for spark plug no. 2 vibrates. Opened the boot of spark plug and found it is black and boot has spark marks. Found little bit of wetness from gas also in the boot also.

Can anybody tell if does need only spark plug replacement or the valve cover needs to be replaced?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

NissanTxUser said:


> '97 Altima. When vent is set to get air from outside get smell of gas when engine is running. Looked and found that rubber boot cap for spark plug no. 2 vibrates. Opened the boot of spark plug and found it is black and boot has spark marks. Found little bit of wetness from gas also in the boot also.
> 
> Can anybody tell if does need only spark plug replacement or the valve cover needs to be replaced?


Not sure how gas could get inside the spark plug hole/boot area. Maybe you have some loose spark plug?


----------

